# source for woodworking machines



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I thought I would pass this along for woodworkers looking for new or different sources of dust collection equipment:
http://www.cwimachinery.com/products/dust-collection/


Their entire product line is extensive:
http://www.cwimachinery.com/products/


Check them out:
http://www.cwimachinery.com/our-brands/



I have no connection or experience with them, so I can't give verification of quality or performance. :vs_cool:


----------

